# my girl is coming back!



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I am back from overseas....I had to give my rescue pigeon, a darling feral with crippled wing to a friend who also had a crippled rescue.... Now hes going on holiday, he wants me to take them, I suspect permanantly...I hope she remembers me! she was getting tame

happy to be back and be a pigeon lady


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome back Jenn  Hope you had a wonderful time overseas! Where did you go?

And sooooo glad to hear you'll be getting your darling back too. I can tell you're excited  

Of course we'll want a full accounting of the homecoming - complete with plenty of pictures!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure she will remember you! I have pigeons who have been visited by their previous owners, and know right away who they are. Pigeons have a long memory.  Congratulations.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Welcome back Jenn,

Pigeons have good memories and they can recognize peoples faces. That is really nice that you are going to get both the birds so that they won't have to be separated. As Dez said, we want pictures as soon as you can take some!

Margaret


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

im glad you are getting her back!


----------

